
IKEA is sharing people’s best IKEA hacks, and they’re brilliant - rchaudhary
https://www.fastcompany.com/90395305/ikea-is-sharing-peoples-best-ikea-hacks-and-theyre-brilliant
======
pavel_lishin
Nearly all of these don't really look like the hacks I was imagining; this is
mostly just interior decorating (like putting a lot of mirrors on a wall) and
putting your shoes under a dresser.

------
arcboii92
Wow. They didn't put the LackRack in. Homelabs mustn't be photogenic enough.

[https://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/LackRack](https://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/LackRack)

~~~
Sendotsh
Or the Lack Enclosure for 3D printers...

[https://blog.prusaprinters.org/cheap-simple-3d-printer-
enclo...](https://blog.prusaprinters.org/cheap-simple-3d-printer-enclosure/)

(Though to be fair, neither of the above suit the aesthetic Ikea like to
promote)

------
peterwwillis
A hack I found is they sell a wooden shelving unit whose shelf boards are sold
at Home Depot for less than half the price, just without predrilling or
hardware. (If you can buy a cheap corded drill and a hand saw, you can make
just about any basic structure from DIY plans online)

~~~
mcv
Not quite the kind of hack IKEA would want to call attention to.

